# Injury Tracker 2013



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This thread is devoted to all of your new prop or haunt related injuries for 2013.

Post 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

*wiper motors*

They're absolutely dangerous, watch were you put your fingers guys. I came close to losing a thumb. It cut me a few times though, just keep in mind about safety


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Good to hear nothing was serious. Thanks for the warning. Sometimes we need to be reminded of the dangers that we are exposed to.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Don't mention it


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I am firm believer that your prop is just not complete until you have put your actual "blood" and sweat into making it. At least that seems to be the case with every one that I build.


----------



## RFSystems (Jul 29, 2012)

gotta watch your pinch points... You'll find them the hard way if you're not sure where they are from the get go.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

And they call them "Hot Knives" for a reason. (Hint: It's not because they're attractive.)


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

My closest call so far actually happened last year. I was building a shiatsu zombie and while adjusting the movement I turned him on and his finger jammed into my eye and actually caused the eye ball to bleed. Messed up my vision only temporarily thank God.Mean ol' Zombie.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I have to jump on Kprimm's eye injury band wagon. 

This didn't happen this year but I want remind people of the dangers of bungee cords. My wife took one in the eye a couple years ago and it was a horrible recovery. She is extremely lucky to still have her eye. She had to sleep sitting up for 8 weeks....try that one. She started off with 7 different eye drops up to 3 times a day plus an oral medictaion. She proceeded to use drops for over 6 months. Since her injury we learned of three people through friends who lost an eye from a bungee cord.

Mass General Eye/Ear Hospital statistics show that they see bungee cord injuries on a weekly basis! Many companies dont use them. I would never give them to a kid.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Lunatic, we threw out all the bungees we use for camping, etc. after I read of your wife's mishap last year. I'm so glad she's better!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

None so far, but I'll be starting the makeover of my graveyard goblin soon and chicken wire will be involved, so we'll see how that goes


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I have been lucky so far. I have been making a lot of PVC candles and I place them on a non-stick plate place that on my cake decorating turntable that way I don't have to hold or turn the candle with my hands while applying the melted wax.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Clever idea Death's Door!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

where gloves


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

I sliced my thumb a little while back, but no picture.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

kprimm said:


> My closest call so far actually happened last year. I was building a shiatsu zombie and while adjusting the movement I turned him on and his finger jammed into my eye and actually caused the eye ball to bleed. Messed up my vision only temporarily thank God.Mean ol' Zombie.


 Ouch, that's the kind of injury that I would go to the ER for just to see the nurse put down "Attacked by Zombie" on the chart.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

So far this year we have avoided an ER trip but it is inevitable that we will have one as both of us are natural clutzes! Thanks for the safety tips!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Just the typical blisters on my fingers from the hot glue gun. I'm working on a project tonight that calls for a glue gun. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep, so far only glue gun burns. Nothing serious. Last year I staple gunned my palm. D'oh!


----------



## Cal78 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hot Glueing up some Polyethylene foam for a giant padlock, when I her something happen in the next room, when I look up, my Right thumb went Down into the Hi temp glue I was using, could not get it off fast enough, and burned a hole on the bottom of my thumb.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I got the obligatory drill through the hand and hammer to the top of my hand. Followed immediately with the loud obscenity then off to retrieve the tool from the neighbors yard.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Ouch! Kinda makes it feel somewhat better to throw the offending tool as hard and as far away as you can, huh? Sounds like something I'd do.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

This one happened last year. I got screwed. Fortunately, it did not lodge in the bone and I could unscrew it by hand. I know I should have taken the picture before I removed the screw, but it hurt too much and the camera was not close.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Last night I put a 1 inch staple through my finger which required an ER visit to be removed and make sure my finger wasn't broken. If your not squeemish you can see a pic on my profile in the injury album. Luckily the staple narrowly missed the bone!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

DreadKnightswife said:


> Last night I put a 1 inch staple through my finger which required an ER visit to be removed and make sure my finger wasn't broken. If your not squeemish you can see a pic on my profile in the injury album. Luckily the staple narrowly missed the bone!


 Holy crap , that looks painful .


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh it was very painful and the doctor statred to pull it out before the pain medicine started completely working...


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Not really an injury, but I was drilling out some PVC tubes I had filled with Great Stuff expanding foam (in order to make candles for a floor candelabra) and I inadvertently breathed in what seemed like a huge amount of foam dust. Also got it in my eyes. So today my eyes are all sore and puffy and it's difficult breathing. Nothing really alarming just like I have a bad chest cold. Let that be a lesson to me - next time goggles and dust mask for sure!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

^That stuff can be really bad! be careful!~


----------

